# Blue Buffalo Indoor Adult or Healthy Living Adult



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello All,

Its about time for me to switch Georgia from Blue Buffalo kitten over to an adult formula. I was on blue buffalo's website to look at the adult products and noticed there were 2 different adult products I could use. The first is the Indoor adult formula which the benefits I can see over the other is it has ingredients to prevent hairballs and immune and urinary tract supportive ingredients. The healthy Living Adult on the other hand has 2% higher protein and .5% more omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids. There ingredient list of both is pretty similar with something switched around a bit, but for the most part the first 10 ingredients are the same.

My cat is currently an almost 9month old female, who is not over weight, but by all means not skinny. She is still active, however I noticed she is doing less of the crazy psycho laps and my goal is that she never gets over weight. She is strictly indoor and will only go outside on her harness to play in the snow and "hunt" the song birds and squirrels (i dont actually let her catch them). Her diet is half dry and half wet (which i feed all blue buffalo spa select options, a few before grain, a few merrick, and some natural balance. I feed less fish by far then anything else but she does get it about every 6th can of food.) Which type of blue buffalo adult should i go with the indoor or the healthy living?

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If you like the Blue Buffalo brand, I would try their Wilderness grain-free type. It has higher protein and more meat content than the two you suggest and, of course, it's grain free, all of which would be better for your cat. You might also try the Blue Wilderness grain-free wet food as well, to add to their rotation.


----------



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply susan. Unfortunatly I am restrained by my finacial budget to go up to the wilderness version of food and the blue buffalo spa select is the best I can find for what I can spend. I do feed the wildernees duck canned food on occasion but as far as the every day dry food i have to stick with something comparable in price to blue buffalo spa select. She doesnt have any issues on it and the issues she did have was from some wheat and corn in the treats we were feeding her, which we eliminated right when we discovered that was causing the lose stools. She now gets little pieces of cooked unfrozen chicken for treats. I just dont know which version would be better for her life style and the blue buffalo wedsite doesnt seem to give any details on what situations to feed which foods. I am leaning more towards the Indoor at this moment because it is lower in calorie and has the hairball benefits, but the higher protein of the healthy adult is very attractive even if its only 2% higher.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Look at Taste of the Wild...better quality food and could very well be cheaper.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Or the Merrick's Before Grain Dry cat food
Merrick Pet Foods - Before Grain Dry Cat Food

Taste of the Wild
Taste of the Wild : Products : Cats : Dry Food : Canyon River Feline Formula
Taste of the Wild : Products : Cats : Dry Food : Rocky Mountain Feline Formula


----------



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks all! I am going to look into the cost of taste of the wild and Before grain and see.


----------

